# Hi am new not a van horsebox



## horseylover (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi all as I am going to use my horsebox and its not a campervan can I still use this forum for your advice ????


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2011)

dont see why not ,most horse boxes come with a living area in so i guess thats like a camper van  .most of us carry dogs in our vans you have just gone a bit further in having a horse in yours . unless its an ifor williams type that you tow behind a 4x4 and you sleep on the hay bales then you are classed as dare i say a caravan owner. ps dont let the others on here know i said  that c word , welcome :banana:


----------



## horseylover (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi thanks mandrake
Its a horseboxs carries 3 horses as toilet/shower and full living I dont show any more selling my home and thinking of traveling around with my horse,dog 3 cats and my snake I lost my partner 13yrs ago and I am on my own, someone said that I am asking for trouble but you cant get inside the ramp is electic ............. well I am going to hav a go not having much fun selling my house...lol


----------



## Nosha (Apr 26, 2011)

Go for it girl! At least if you run out of fuel you can stick the horse on front and use it as a horse and carriage, or you could go for fuel on the horse!!

I don't know why, but we always feel safer in France than England - I'm sure they have just as many idiots, thugs and murderers as us, we just don't hear about them - But they do have aires and encourage motorhomes to stop and park up, where as we have a glut of No overnight camping/sleeping/parking signs!!!!!!!!

So go for it and welcome!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the site of many variations (people and vehicles.)


----------



## wysiwyg (May 3, 2011)

*Hi*

I joined this forum in the hope of finding advice on whether horseboxes are generally accepted on campsites.  Glad you posted horselovz!


----------



## Neds (May 21, 2011)

Well I'm very interested to find horsebox owners on here! I'm literally about to buy a horsebox, and as it has a living area I was wondering if it would be acceptable to use it for the odd weekend/week away.

Anyway hello to everyone on here. We have 2 horses, 3 lurchers, and are currently fostering a 4th, 3 hens and very little time and money for anything else! :lol-049:

On a serious note though, I am interested in finding out more about where we could take our lorry and dogs and camp for a few days. I think we would be laughed off a conventional caravan site, but surely there are some nice, relaxed sites where we could quietly park up in a corner?

I wouldn't be taking the horses away on holiday, just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## thejoys (May 24, 2011)

I see a section just for horse box's in the near future:cool1: we have a 31yo Dodge 30ft 6.6ton, was a library then converted to horse box, we refitted it and registered it as a motorcaravan, have driven round Ireland and the south of england, wilding and the odd stopover on sites to do washing and empty tanks, but only a few will let you on. 

As for the wilding, go for it, not sure re the horse you might have a problem as to where to graze it as i'm sure you don't intend leaving him ar her in the lorry overnight, i'm ex eventing now polo in sussex and have tried sleeping in the lorry wilst a horse was stalled on board, rather noisey and just a little smelly!!!!!! my only warning is there is a stereotypical attitude to people living in horse box's, "look George i think they are here for a big fat gypsie wedding" or because of the paintwork on ours, we get "have you got any king size rizlas maaan",

We have an onboard genny and a grinder and have used it more than once, on guy clamped us and said he was calling the council cos he thought we were committing an offence, i said call the police, he said i did that the last time someone parked overnight here and they didn't want to know, out came the grinder and off came the clamp!! and I kept the clamp.


----------



## donkey too (May 24, 2011)

I have made a note to put my small grinder in the van:idea-007:


----------



## wysiwyg (May 24, 2011)

thejoys - love it.

neds - we've just taken our horsebox away for our first weekend.  we stayed at callowtop farm which is directly on the tissington trail in derbyshire.  very good facilities, lovely location and although a very popular site, lots of peace and quiet.  they have hook-up's too which I'm sure will horrify any hardcore 'wildcampers' on here. ha.

my nag is terrified of the box, so still smells sweet and nice 

after 400 mile round trip, got home with 50 feet to go and air brakes suddenly failed.  nice big hole in pipe but SO lucky it didn't 'go' as we were heading down the M1!


----------

